# deli cup lids



## SCS (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi guys-

I do make a lot of FF cultures, and am looking for the best price for (32 oz) deli cups.

~ 500 cups 

I checked Superior & Josh's; which both have great prices. But, if I use uLine for the deli cups, I can (perhaps) save a lot of money. where to find the fabric lids? Maybe i will make them, but not sure what material.

TIA!

Best regards, ScS


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't remember the price, but I got my 32oz cups at Smart & Final for pretty cheap.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup, a restaurant supply store is a great place to look! My region is called "cash and carry". Not sure what you have out that way, but if you look at the store we just mentioned, it'd give you an idea of what to look for.


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

Was just looking myself. Samsclub had them at $54 for 500 with the lids. Of course you would have to punch your own holes in the tops and then glue or silicone the fabric over them. 
Doable but might be easier to buy the lids premade and then buy the cups or try to create a jig to punch the tiny holes in them.


----------



## SCS (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info. 

Actually, that's what I was after... just the lids. I don't know what the cloth is made out of - to be able to decide if it's worth the effort.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

You can check online for just the lids... Josh's Frogs like you said, NEHerp, Black Jungle, Glass Box Tropicals, LLL Reptile...


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

I would think that thr cheap thin landscape fabric would work.


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

PM me if youve found any good deals. Best ive found so far are $57.99 for 500 cups and $75 for 500 vented fabric lids.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Uline did add the 32oz cups recently mostly due to my wife and I , Let me tell you they are a much better quality compared to the cups at Cash & Carry as well. On a side note we are trying to have them work the fabric lids into their catalog as well .


----------



## Eloquentidiot (Feb 28, 2013)

At the volume it sounds like you're using it might be worth it to look for or try to construct some sort of multi, tiny, hole punch for plain lids that come as a cheaper package with the plain cups. I recently ordered a bunch from Josh's for convenience sake and it seems this is how they make their tops. Next time I'd like to cut out the middle man and figure out a way to punch the holes myself.


----------

